# Auto Trail Frontier Waste Pipe



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we looked at the Scout and noticed the clearance on the waste pipe to the ground is about 6 inches, which seems very low. Does anyone have a similar model with the same type of waste pipe? It is located near the rear wheel on the drivers side.

The reason we are asking is that we have to drive up a slope and then onto a flat bit to park the MH and we are concerned it might ground or knock the pipe off, the E495 we have now seems to come very close to scraping the ground.

Would it be better to reverse up the slope as the pipe is located near the rear wheel or shouldn't it make any difference. 

Thanks in advance. TravelBug


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If it is located "near" the rear wheel then there is no chance of grounding. The problem would be if it were located a long way from the wheel. 
I think the Scout waste tap location and height is similar to our Apache and we have never had a problem.

Trevor


----------



## jack01 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re Waste pipe

I had a similar problem with the grey water pipe on Our Chieftain, and actually knocked it off whilst we were on holiday in Ireland. I managed to fix it, and from then on I turned the pipe upwards which gave me an extra few cms. of clearance. I think it is poorly designed. 

Jack01


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, I hadn't thought about twisting it upwards so will look at that option.

We just have this vision of buying the Scout getting it home and not being able to get it into it's parking place. That really would be a problem for us as due to its size we are limited on parking options.


----------

